# Wrist Pain



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Is anyone know what are the remedies (or exercise) for wrist pain due to slingshot shooting - specially on the wrist which holds it. Or is there any shooting style to avoid it...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Suggestions:
Don't ignore it as it can get worse. Use bands that are not so strong as much as possible. Shoot less at one shooting session. Learn to shoot without holding very long for sighting. Shoot every other day, or even one on and two off to allow more time for muscles to repair and build up. Hope that helps!! All the best!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stop squeezing it so hard that it glows red and the bones show through?

Sorry; the solution is to take time off for about a month, then when you shoot again, use lower power bands, lighter ammo, lower forks and/or a wrist brace.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

You could use a wrist brace or add a hole into the slingshot for your little finger to fit into that takes away any pull from the forks if you are using strong bands, or just downsize and use weaker bands and smaller shot until it's better.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Perry / Dan /Hawk

I hold it very tightly, I think pain is due to that...., I use only 2 slingshots, Chinese one - Similar to General Hunter with 1745 tubes & Perry's PS1 with double bands (gum rubber). largest ammo 12mm, but most of the shots from clay ammo..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Holding it tightly would affect your forearm. Pain in the wrist itself is more likely to be joint or tendon related and that's due to torque. Best speak to an occupational therapist.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very strong Bands, especially tubes can cause all kinds of problems. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are determined to keep shooting you might want to invest in a wrist braced slingshot.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

try a simple wristsling, it is important that it is tight on slingshot and wrist.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A wrist brace is not always the answer, because the part of the problem is caused by shock. -- Tex


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

cut it off


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

E-shot
Stop shooting for awile and do isometric exercises.It increases blood flow and speeds healing.I found shooting to light of ammo increases hand shock.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Get the Roll On Bio-Freeze. This works even on herniated disks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I work in a Physical therapy office. Best thing is to ice it and rest it. if you do want to continue to shoot. Just use a simple ace wrap or you can purchase a wrist brace that does not hinder your moblity. they make many types, the one you want to look for is one utilized for carpal tunnel or tendonitis. Also take over the counter Ibuprofen is you can tolerate it. After each activity you must ice it and rest it. If this does not work they make a specialty brace used for carpal tunnel that is worn and night to put the wrist in a non dependent postion to relieve the pressure on the nerves in the wrist. If this fails see an MD. Hope this helps.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks all, I m using a Wrist support (gel) mouse pad now, very less shooting. things are getting better. So it is again question to me whether pain started using mouse or slingshot....








​


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Years back I had tendonitis in both my elbows.All winter I did isometric exercises after a few months of that the tendonitis went away and never came back.I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

practise step by step! do not use too strong pull rubber band from the beginning.


----------

